# go Lions



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2013)

I know, we suck. But Green Bay sucks more.


----------



## blacksun (Oct 6, 2013)

Aww man, I had this whole speal typed up talking shit about how stafford couldn't even score a single TD against GB today.

Oh well, lions have still been declawed.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2013)

Yep, declawed again, but still #1 in their little division for now. 
A big ' for now '.


----------



## ChiefSmokinDope (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't think we've been declawed so long as Johnson is healthy. If he would have played I think we would have won.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2013)

rowlman said:


> Yep, declawed again, but still #1 in their little division for now.
> A big ' for now '.


 same wtih the gay ass eagles.. 2-2 and still in first place in their division i think i read today.. sad, sad sad..


----------



## blacksun (Oct 11, 2013)

ChiefSmokinDope said:


> I don't think we've been declawed so long as Johnson is healthy. If he would have played I think we would have won.


Hmmm...if they had megatron it would have been a closer game, no doubt. A win though? His best game this season was the game where they lost to the cardinals in W2, a cardinals team who had just lost to the lolrams in W1... 

Add to that, _if _megatron was in that game and the lions were actually scoring, the pack probably would _not_ have ran the ball for the entire second half of the game, and instead would have utilized ARod's cannon quite a bit more. 

Instead of it being 22-3 (until the last couple minutes), it would have been 43-24.

We can speculate all day. 

In the end, three points for the entire game all the way up until the pack D had pretty much already left the field is....no bueno. 

Hopefully they get their shit together for this weekend. browns may be a challenge this year. Then they have the bengals after that (the bengals who beat the pack). Then the cowgirls. Then another rowdy game against the bears. Then they finally get a break with couple easy games (hopefully). 

And THEN we will get to see the pack and the lions face off again. Hopefully everyone is (still) healthy by then.



racerboy71 said:


> same wtih the gay ass eagles.. 2-2 and still in first place in their division i think i read today.. sad, sad sad..


No way man. This year is one of the best ever, a lot of the teams are extremely good. 

While that does make for some terrible numbers (look at the giants and steelers...even the ravens), it makes for some killer entertainment. All the shit teams that have stepped up their game this year are really putting a hurt on these teams that are used to easy pickin's.

Lots of superbowl worthy teams all smashing up all year long. Friggin' brilliant.


----------

